# [SOLVED] Optiarc DVD RW AD-5200A ATA not recognized

## arcee

Hi! I just installed gentoo with kernel 2.6.24-r5 and it doesn't recognize mi DVD drive. I'm sure it's because I missed some important module in the kernel, while compiling it, but I don't know which modules are needed for my DVD drive.

Here's my .config file if it's of any use:

http://aleks-config.hit.bg/configLast edited by arcee on Sat Jul 24, 2010 8:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arcee,

Your kernel looks ok. Please post the output of dmesg.

The output of lspci would be useful too.

----------

## arcee

Here's the output of dmesg and lspci.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arcee,

Here is your SATA hardware

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

...

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

```

Your dmesg shows that the first six ports are being recognised and either the ahci or ata_piix driver is being used.

I expect your DVD is attached to the JMicron controller, which is listed in you kernel as 

```
# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set
```

The JMicron driver controls both the PATA and SATA parts of the chipset. You need to add that to the kernel.

----------

## arcee

Thank you, NeddySeagoon! It worked, I owe you one  :Wink: 

----------

